# Strobes n more?



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone have or has anyone seen the new SNM Lion light head? I'm debating on weather to get two of them or to stick with Whelen. A good video would be great! Thanks guys!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I say ask for free samples!


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

FSLC;1921160 said:


> Does anyone have or has anyone seen the new SNM Lion light head? I'm debating on weather to get two of them or to stick with Whelen. A good video would be great! Thanks guys!


What's wrong with the video @ SNM ? I don't have the Lion but I've had good luck with their products.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Whelen hands down.


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

I've seen their demo of the light I just wanted to see if anybody has them or a video of them outside in the sun and mounted on a vehicle. Also they only showed the "interweaved" light which has different patterns.


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Maleko;1921350 said:


> Whelen hands down.


Whelen is the best, I like the two linear heads in one unit though.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I have various Whelen, Star, Stobes n More, LEDs in my light bar. No disrespect to SnM, but the Whelen stuff is hands down more effective.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

FSLC;1921363 said:


> Whelen is the best, I like the two linear heads in one unit though.


Look at the Whelen ions. Way more output.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

If I had to pick myself it would depend on application. Brightness ions! Off axis Lions! Ions are one bright light but they do cost $40.00 more each.


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Strobesnmore;1927426 said:


> If I had to pick myself it would depend on application. Brightness ions! Off axis Lions! Ions are one bright light but they do cost $40.00 more each.


So with the solid colored ie all amber are there alternating patterns between the two modules?


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

They are nice but i like the whelen a little better.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Strobesnmore;1927426 said:


> If I had to pick myself it would depend on application. Brightness ions! Off axis Lions! Ions are one bright light but they do cost $40.00 more each.


Whelen makes a wide angle Ion for more off axis


----------

